# Replacing Fog Light



## Green_Lantern (Jun 6, 2002)

I am thinking of taking out my factory fog lights and replacing them with something else.


Can I just purchase one of those fog light kits and install them where the factory fog lights used to be? Can I still use the same wirings so I can turn them on as before?

And lastly, any recommendations on dependable fog lights? I take my car car-camping a lot, and the fog lights really help.


TIA


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*well......*

just switch to PIAA platinums H3 55 watt bulbs, they are brighter than stock and the output is at a safe side, compared to factory 35 watts....just a suggestion.....also it looks uniform and cool with hyper white headlights and turn signal/park lights all on at night too.......


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yes the piaa are much better....i bought them from autobarn for about $27.00 each...but thew work great... and what a bitch it was installing them...


----------

